# Which is safer? Using a VPN specific service or a VPS to tunnel traffic?



## SwitchBlade (Jul 19, 2014)

I need a new VPN because my last one has expired and I do not want to renew with that company. Now I am wondering what would be safer or more secure. Should I get a service from a VPN company or use a VPS and install VPN software on it? What do you think is better? I am thinking a VPS with VPN software may be better but I do not know. What do you think?


----------



## mikho (Jul 19, 2014)

VPN service is "easy". No need to worry about updates and other things.


There are more things to do with a VPS.


Use it as storage for files that you need for easy access.....


Its all about what you want with it.


----------



## RLT (Jul 19, 2014)

Define safer. Do you mean less ability for others to snoop or do you mean less able to be found by authorities? 

More secure? Not much info on what you are wanting. Just remember in the end either can be traced back to you if the right people want answers.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 19, 2014)

Safer in what way? Better in what way? Are we talking security? Flexibility? Ease of use?


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 19, 2014)

If you run the VPN yourself then you can set the level of encryption and protocol(s) you want to use. The downside to this is you are usually your own worst enemy in terms of security since not everybody can know everything (the same is true for VPN companies but the bigger ones have a few techs involved so more eyes = more chances of catching a chink in the armor).

Either way, you'll most likely have to provide something identifiable to the VPN or VPS company (name? address? phone number? payment account? IP address? e-mail address? browser/OS information? username?). Sure you can attempt to be 100% anonymous but like I said above, you don't know everything about everything so you'll slip up and reveal something that can be used to identify you somehow.

Now if you want to talk about logging then there's really no guarantee a VPN company doesn't log traffic data or that your VPS provider doesn't have a port sniffer somewhere (with or without their knowledge) so this is a gamble either way.

I guess the real benefit for a VPN company is that they (hopefully) have professionals that know what they are doing and a legal team that knows VPNs like the back of their hand. They most likely have multiple servers and thus multiple IPs so you're not tied to one static IP like on a VPS.

The major benefit of running your own VPN is total control of the protocols and encryption and also not having to share the bandwidth with other VPNs (bad neighbors can impact your browsing and attract unwanted attention to your own traffic). VPSs can be cheaper than most big name VPN services if budget is a concern. Another benefit is you can use your VPS for other things so it has multiple uses and no limitations that VPN services might restrict (i.e. the number of connections allowed, you can create new accounts when you want, no bandwidth throttling, etc...). And if you are using your VPN for something like accessing a secure server, with a VPS you have a dedicated IP so you can whitelist the IP to your servers.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm going with using your own datacenter with your own carriers and your own server to tunnel vpn traffic.

That's the safest, I think...


----------



## MannDude (Jul 19, 2014)

I'd rather just use my own VPS as a VPN. Reasons shown below:


Network _probably_ won't be as congested.
Not limited to just being a VPN, could also be a remote desktop, simple server, etc.
Get to pick your own method of tunneling traffic. I usually don't install 'vpn software' on my VPN servers, rather just use SShuttle which is practically a ssh tunnel / VPN hybrid. Just quicker/easier to setup.
Learning project.
Of course a VPN itself probably has it's own benefits such as being easier, probably offers more BW than your average VPS, etc.. but at this point I'd rather just roll my own.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 19, 2014)

Safest:


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 19, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Safest:


Not in the south... those are pretty tasty grilled with seasoning.


----------



## RLT (Jul 20, 2014)

Pies are good too.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jul 20, 2014)

I have a need for 'control' and with a vps there are so many other uses for it other than simply paying for a vpn service.


----------



## iClickAndHost (Jul 21, 2014)

No doubt - if you can set and manage your VPS this will provide you the "safest" option - no one will have access to your log files, logins, traffic data, etc. You are the master and owner of your environment and your traffic. 

Even if you are not very keen on managing a VPS and setting up a VPN - there are plenty of tutorials available online.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 21, 2014)

iClickAndHost said:


> no one will have access to your log files, logins, traffic data, etc. You are the master and owner of your environment and your traffic.


That's false. Hosting providers (and government agencies, law enforcement, etc...) have full access to your data on your VPS if they needed to (read: court order). Sure, you can encrypt your VPS, but all that means is your hosting provider will need to run an extra command to get to your data. Even if the hosting provider says they won't do it, sometimes they don't have a choice.


----------



## definedcode (Jul 21, 2014)

VPS with a VPN service on it is best for safety. It's not bulletproof though, providers can look in and even if you encrypt your VPS they can sniff the traffic. Providers shouldn't do this unless legally enforced but it can happen.


----------



## SwitchBlade (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I have decided to use a VPS with vpn software installed. I'll do some research and see what is best. Since I  have some other needs I am going to get a dedicated server and install proxmox to create a couple virtual servers and one will be a VPN.


----------



## howardsl2 (Jul 22, 2014)

For an auto setup script of IPsec/L2TP VPN on Ubuntu, see my tutorial from this thread:


----------



## hunghim (Jul 24, 2014)

Upon my experience, using your own VPS as a VPN or installing VPN software on it is safer


----------



## Schultz (Jul 24, 2014)

One word, TOR.


----------



## TekStorm - Walter (Aug 28, 2014)

I guess it depends, in what VPS you are using and if you configure your sever properly, becasue if you dont configure it properly then it doesnt matter if you use a vpn or vps with vpn software


----------

